# how tame can axolotls become?



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

We have had Mr.Krinkle for over 3 weeks now, and he is about 3 years old. He hasn't been too well looked after in the past, as he has a squiffy back leg and a tail that points down at the end (which I hear is a sign of stress).

He began eating from hand a few days after getting him and now I can give him full body rubs and he likes his head being stroked. He really does seem to love it! But does/can he?? He never swims away, only ever towards my hand. Can these things become quite tame? I have my (clean) hand in the tank every day doing this, as its quite mezmerizing!

What are your slippery friends like?


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Ive got seven axolotls 3 of which i have had from young babies.

I find Bob and Gizmo quite friendly they follow me when i walk up and down the tanks.

Pheonix,Lexi and Prince and goldie are quite friendly they walk up to the tank and look up at you when you open the lids.

Phantom is super friendly he see's me comming and swims round the top of the water and i drop pellets around him and hes chasing them round and round.

I do admit i have rubbed Phantoms head in the past,but i would not do it now.

But people strongly advise against touching axolotls as our natural oils on our hands can affect the natural slime coating that covers axolotls.

Axolotls are regarded as "Viewing Pets only" coos to look at but not to touch as they can become stressed by touch and handling.

Each to their own i suppose only you know whats best but just thought i would let you know what i was told :2thumb:


----------

